# Flat dryer vent code??? duct



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I am insulating my laundry room and planning my wall and cabinet layouts. I currently have a dryer vent left of a window that sits 42" from an adjacent outer wall, with the dryer directly below the vent. I would like to move the dryer below or slightly right of the window and the washer to the left to accommodate their door swings. Dryer is reversible washer opens left only.
I do have a low profile extendable vent boot right now approx 2" x 8 "x 6' long which allows the dryer to sit close to the wall.
My problem will be as I move the dryer further to the right the window will be in the way of the boot. I do not want to over extend the vent length. I have the ability to frame the boot into the wall if it meets code.
Is there an efficient low profile boot to go 7 feet up the wall right of the window and allow a flat 90 degree no more than 2" profile below my joists without blocking the window. 
I need to go up 7 feet, then 4 feet left below joists, then offset and rise betweenjoist to exit the house. Wall and ceiling are unframed. Ceiling will remain open for now.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

*further to my ?*

Or is there a flat 90 degree turn kit if I run along the floor below the window and tun up behind the washer


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If can't find off the shelf, a local Plumbing & Heating, or a someone with a sheet metal brake & sheers like a gutter & siding guy that can do it on the cheap may be able to manufacture in their shop. Sad thing is, when high schools had Industrial Arts, you could be able to have the teacher do it with a few students as a project.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You cannot bury the transition (adjustable boot) ducting in the wall: http://www.hcpdc.com/pdf/Dryer%20Vent%20Requirements.pdf

Max. 8' of transition ducting in room-- pipe, your boot, flex, etc. 

Must terminate 3’ min. from openings into house- operable window, door- 1502.2: http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...X-cV2r&sig=AHIEtbRqP1_bx_SQclGLup65cYgFwMvULw


Gary


----------

